# Motivational Kitchen music



## jvkolich (May 2, 2017)

What is everyone's top five tracks that motivates you and pumps you up, whether it be the calm before service or cooking at home?

Whenever I'm in the kitchen, I hear these five at least once a day, and it keeps me rolling!

Karnivool - Aeons

Days of the new - Flight response

Lifesavas - Hellohihey

Korn - Blind

Mammal - Smash the pinata

I'm a fairly metal orientated person, however hip-hop, Jazz-funk and the blues are also genres I love.

I'm interested to see the music tastes that help inspire you all in the kitchen!

A general discussion of music is also welcomed into this thread!


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Good thread!

Second Sight (A) - The Frozen Autumn

Want - The Cure

Open Up - Leftfield & Lydon

Fade to Grey - Visage

Sulk - TRST


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

not necessarily my top 5, as I have no idea what they would be, but at any rate

Flight of the Surf Guitar - Atlantics

Surf Nouveau - Aqua Velvets

Beatnik Bandit - Volcanoes

Shit Sandwich -Satan's Pilgrims

Storm Dancer - Jon and the Nightriders


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Since I'm the _Jefe_ I get to pick the music./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif If I open and I'm the only one in the restaurant I'll often crank up some old school heavy metal to get me woke up and rolling. Edguy, TNT, Iron Maiden, Primal Fear, Avantasia, JaMC, Built To Spill, Guided by Voices, etc- something that rocks. If I'm in the mood though it might be Neko Case, The Bird and the Bee, Melody Gardot, something mellow.

The youngsters don't dig all my stuff but I do have them hooked on Steel Panther./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## jvkolich (May 2, 2017)

Phaedrus said:


> The youngsters don't dig all my stuff but I do have them hooked on Steel Panther./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


I still remember the first time my old head chef played steel panther "Glory hole" in the kitchen.

My god it was a sea of laughter and shock, but my god did we all dig it!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I can't pick a top 5 songs.  I can't even pick a top genre, for that matter.  It all depends on my mood.  Most often I turn to Industrial and EDM (lots of Ministry, Front 242, KMFDM, etc.) but depending on my mood, it might also be classic Heavy Metal, 80's pop, classic rock, and even, occasionally, Hip Hop or Country (though those don't make the normal rotation, except for a few specific songs).  One place I worked in, we did a Bluegrass brunch and I would always have the live band, that performed that morning, come in and play a few tunes for the kitchen.  That always got everyone going!


----------



## jvkolich (May 2, 2017)

Pete said:


> One place I worked in, we did a Bluegrass brunch and I would always have the live band, that performed that morning, come in and play a few tunes for the kitchen. That always got everyone going!


I always remember venues with live music.. Muffled as it may be through, with the overheads sucking and knocking of cast iron pans, it was such a good vibe to throw into the mix with a good service!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Ahhhh...memories....

When I held court, it was classic rock.

It's nine o'clock am and Led Zeppilin is screaming out the kitchen doors......


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

When I bake bread I let my yeasty pets rock out to "Rise' by the Flobots

When I'm working the fish station 'Rock Lobster' by The B-52's

For the most awesome cooking video of all time 'Acetate' by Metz

My ear worm for prep "Make Up Your Mind Tonight' by Hawksley Workmen

For drinking a beer after work 'Beware' by Andrew Bird

Music is food for the soul!

Peachcreek


----------



## Mucahit (Aug 13, 2017)

jvkolich said:


> What is everyone's top five tracks that motivates you and pumps you up, whether it be the calm before service or cooking at home?
> 
> Whenever I'm in the kitchen, I hear these five at least once a day, and it keeps me rolling!
> 
> ...


thank you  best Days of the new - Flight response


----------

